
Cohort analysis of Rust contributors - cpeterso
http://sanxiyn.blogspot.com/2015/04/cohort-analysis-of-rust-contributors.html?m=1
======
steveklabnik
Fun story of becoming a Rust contributor: My first PR to Rust was actually
rejected, due to a procedural error: [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/4305](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/4305) Nowadays, we
follow GitHub norms more closely, so this kind of thing doesn't happen.

